# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Lên lịch tháng 4 đi Nhật ngắm đường hoa tử đằng kỳ ảo - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Toàn cảnh công viên Kawachi Fuji tựa như truyện cổ tích, nhưng tiêu điểm hấp dẫn vẫn là 2 đường hầm hoa tử đằng dài 100 m, hội tụ đủ sắc hoa từ tím, hồng tới trắng.*



Thế giới có những điểm đến du lịch xứng đáng nằm trong danh sách “nhất định phải đến một lần trong đời”. Những nơi này mang vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo như không thuộc về thế giới thực, chẳng hạn mùa hoa anh đào (Nhật), ruộng bậc thang Tegallalang (Bali, Indonesia), sa mạc Anza-Borrego (California, Mỹ), dãy núi cầu vồng (Trung Quốc). Đến tháng 4, bạn có thể bổ sung vào danh sách này đường hầm hoa tử đằng của Nhật Bản. Ảnh: Forwallpaper.



Đường hầm hoa tử đằng tọa lạc trong công viên Kawachi Fuji, thuộc Kitakyushu, cách Tokyo 6 tiếng di chuyển. Công viên tư nhân nổi tiếng khắp thế giới nhờ bộ sưu tập hoa tử đằng, gồm 150 cây thuộc 20 loại khác nhau. Đứng trên đồi công viên, du khách sẽ được thưởng thức trọn cảnh thiên đường hoa tử đằng cùng hàng tre ở thung lũng xung quanh. Hoa tử đằng tượng trưng cho thanh xuân, thi ca, sắc đẹp của mỹ nhân, sự chữa lành và bảo vệ. Ảnh: Storge.



Toàn cảnh công viên Kawachi Fuji tựa như truyện cổ tích, nhưng tiêu điểm hấp dẫn vẫn là 2 đường hầm hoa tử đằng dài 100 m. Hai đường hoa là minh chứng tuyệt vời cho việc tạo nên cấu trúc từ cây cối tươi xanh, là tổ hợp hoàn hảo của tự nhiên và kiến trúc. Người Nhật gọi đây là "Con đường Hạnh phúc". Ảnh: Askideas.



Dây leo hoa tử đằng có thể vươn cao 20 m so với mặt đất, vươn ngang 10 m bằng cách quấn thân quanh bất cứ điểm tựa nào. Các đường hầm hoa tử đằng được tạo nên theo nguyên lý này. Những bông hoa nơi đây mang đủ sắc màu, từ tím sẫm, tím nhạt, hồng, tới màu trắng tinh khôi, làm nên khung cảnh choáng ngợp cho những bộ ảnh tuyệt đẹp. Ảnh: Ayearinjapanblog.



Dù loại hoa tử đằng này có nguồn gốc từ Nhật Bản, nó có thể được trồng thành công trong nhiều điều kiện thời tiết khác nhau. Hoa tử đằng có thể dùng để trang trí trên giàn, hoặc thả xuống như thác nước dọc theo tường nhà. Dây leo tử đằng còn được tận dụng để tạo ra những bức tường bình phong ngăn cách không gian trong nhà. Ảnh: Wordpress.



Một cây tử đằng có thể mất đến 15 năm mới ra hoa. Thời điểm tốt nhất để tham quan đường hầm hoa tử đằng là vào cuối tháng 4 cho đến giữa tháng 5, trong dịp lễ hội Fuji, hay còn gọi là lễ hội hoa tử đằng. Đây là khoảng thời gian hoa trong đường hầm kỳ ảo sẽ bung nở rực rỡ. Phí vào cửa công viên tùy theo số lượng hoa nở. Nếu đến đây vào thời điểm khác trong năm, bạn sẽ chỉ thấy cành cây thay vì những bông hoa tím quyến rũ. Ảnh: Thousandwonders.



Lễ hội hoa tử đằng khá trùng với thời gian Nhật Bản tổ chức lễ hội hoa anh đào nổi tiếng. Du khách chỉ cần đặt vé đi Nhật Bản một chuyến để thưởng thức 2 kỳ quan thiên nhiên của thế giới. Bạn cũng nên tranh thủ tham quan, khám phá những kiến trúc nhân tạo tuyệt vời khác của xứ sở mặt trời mọc. Ảnh: Feelplanet.



Nguon: afamily
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------

